# Visio Connector Line-End Default



## biminy (Apr 22, 2005)

I submitted the below question to a MS Visio message board (http://www.shapesource.com/forums/).  Since the Mr. Excel forum seems to have more traffic, I thought I would have better luck getting a response.  I have pasted the question below - its pretty basic stuff but I can't seem to get the default to work.  

Thanks if anyone knows the answer:

"_John/Anyone, i have same question pertaining to connector default line ends. My connectors had been ending with a desired default arrowhead endpoint. Yesterday it suddenly switched to "no end" - not sure how/why. Now I have to specifically change each connector line to have the desired arrowhead end point.

Your suggestion re Format/Line/Ends seems available only on a specific selected line. How do I set a default so the connector ends with an arrowhead as a default? Thanks."_


----------

